# Toronto Woofstock 2013 Photos!



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Casper and I went to Woofstock yesterday and I took tons of photos! I picked out 60 of them to shere here.

Wiener dog races:





































This white dog is a North Korean Pungsan dog (the guy had two):


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

The blue shar pei below has long hair!























































Australian Shepherd with a tail:


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Pharaoh Hound:




























The little guys are Cas's AKK pals:





































Bergamasco shepherd:


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Another Bergamasco:









































































Karelian Bear Dog?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Casper enjoying a chicken-flavored Sno-Kone:




























This weim is that little girl's dog:


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

That's it!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing!  Looks like it was a ton of fun.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

That's soo cool to see that many different breeds in one place!! There are so many breeds there that I would've loved to have seen, lucky you! Yes, that does look like a Karelian to me too. There was a white dog in some of your earlier shots, was it a Coton? It looked similar to them. What do you all go there for? Is it some event to raise money for shelter dogs?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

It's just a big festival for dogs and their people. There were all kinds of booths, including a rescue booth. There were events like "the running of the pugs" and a doggie fashion show and costume contest. The Globe and Mail has a little gallery here and the Toronto Sun has one here. I also found a cool Flickr set and a Facebook album.


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

Love all the pictures! They were really fun to look at. Looks like it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Im so disappointed I couldn't make it Im just an hour away:hurt:


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

So sad I couldnt go. on a side note i think those 2 bergs are the ones that go to my dog park


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Some great Beautiful dogs there! thanks for sharing!, your Alaskan Klee Kai is beautiful! It is an Alaskan Klee Kai right?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Awesome photos! It looks like Casper had a lot of fun (and I'm sure you did too!)


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

That looks like so much fun! Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Casper did really well! He only objects to other dogs if they touch him, so I was a bit worried about a big crowd, but it was surprisingly easy to keep him far enough from other dogs that they couldn't stick their noses in his face. I carried him through big crowds (my arms are still sore!), but he walked a lot, too. He usually doesn't like being patted, but he let tons of people pat him and didn't seem anxious about it. I think it helped that almost everyone smelled like dog treats or people food (mostly hamburgers and hot dogs). I spelled "klee kai" about 100 times, no exaggeration. I liked it better when we were standing with our other AKK friends, so we could all take turns answering the questions.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

amazing photos  love it


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Great pictures! It looks like it was a fun event and I would have loved to have seen "the running of the pugs."


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

So cool! LOVE the Doxies and the Pharaoh Hound! I wish we had any dog events here.


----------

